# Ever heard of Cuban Coffee?



## FurryCup (Jun 10, 2010)




----------



## DavidS (Apr 8, 2010)

Looks like it could do damage to the machine... This I have to try at work


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

Not in my machine, you don't!

That said, my absolute favourite coffee is Cuban Serrano, now sadly out of stock at Hasbean - though a new crop is due in soon.


----------



## LeeWardle (Nov 16, 2008)

Had an amazing Cuban from Union Hand Roasted a while back. Has the most amazing dark chocolate finsh I have ever tasted, seriously seriously nice.


----------



## FurryCup (Jun 10, 2010)

I think you can use any beans. It's the style e.g adding the sugar to the PF that gives it its name. What damage do you guys think it could do? It just doesn't seem right to me, but if you do try it at work report back please.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

It won't do any damage, but with sticky sugars around make sure you do a decent clean afterwards.


----------



## LeeWardle (Nov 16, 2008)

Note to self: - Follow links before commenting.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

(seems we have a case of foot in mouth in Devon







)


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

Glenn said:


> It won't do any damage, but with sticky sugars around make sure you do a decent clean afterwards.


....mmm. Whilst I respect your opinion here, Glenn. I would be a little bit concerned about letting a sugar solution anywhere near the innards of an E-61 head. Having seen the way coffee grounds find their way into the inner workings, I'm sure that a sticky sugar solution wouldn't do much good. Witness the effect of slipping a cup of sugar into the petrol tank of a car - seizes the engine up good and proper!

Perhaps I'm being needlessly cautious, but I wouldn't risk it on my machine. ;>)))


----------



## LeeWardle (Nov 16, 2008)

It was a bloody lovely cuban all the same!


----------



## FurryCup (Jun 10, 2010)

LeeWardle said:


> It was a bloody lovely cuban all the same!


You're not helping yourself!


----------



## frank (Sep 19, 2010)

Cuban coffee refers to the way the coffee is prepared and not the blend or origin. It is actually quite good and is traditionally made using your trusty old moka pot. So it is not really made with espresso. You start a moka pot and at the same time you put into a measuring cup one teaspoon sugar per cup being made(ie. for a 3 cup pot put 3 good teaspoons into a measuring cup). When the first small amount of moka comes out into the top basket you add it to the sugar and stir very well until you make a syrupy-like paste(just add a small amount). Once the pot is finished brewing you add the rest of the coffee slowly to the sugar and stir well. You'll see a crema-like top to the mixture. First skim a few spoonfuls of this into your cup(sweetness) then pour the cup to the top and enjoy! I make this every day with my Bialetti when I get home from work. Go to youtube and type in 'cuban coffee' and you'll see it made with a moka pot. I love this stuff!


----------



## LeeWardle (Nov 16, 2008)

I was talking about an actual bean from actual Cuba though! I mentioned it to Steven @ Union the otherday to make sure I'm not going mad. ALthough they loved it, they havn't had the time to get out there and work on sourcing more.

Lee


----------



## ChiarasDad (Mar 21, 2010)

vintagecigarman has been getting Cuban beans from HasBean, I believe, and I get them from MacBeans. I like them a lot - they're well worth trying. There are several relevant comments in the "what's in your cup this morning" thread.


----------

